# what do with a bonsai in winter?



## TyroneGenade (Oct 5, 2015)

Hello,

Back in March my wife bought me a small juniper bonsai. Now winter is fast approaching and am wondering what to do with it. 

I could bring it inside, into my make-shift orchid greenhouse... but was wondering how other people who live in the frosty north keep their bonsai come winter? Surely the don't all come inside (and I would rather use the real-estate in the orchid house for orchids).

Thanks


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2015)

Trade for orchids!


----------



## orchidman77 (Oct 5, 2015)

One of my other loves...bonsai are generally NOT indoor plants. Especially if it's a juniper, a winter outdoors is a good thing. Just be sure to protect from truly extreme cold weather...like under 15 degrees Fahrenheit. How cold does it get where you live? Also, keep it on the dryer side. Right outdoors in a covered area is probably the best idea. 

David


----------



## tant385 (Oct 5, 2015)

There are indoor and outdoor bonsais. Depends on a tree sourse. The roots of the plant in a small pot is more sensitive for freezing, I usually dig my outdoor plants in pots inside the soil and in spring get them back. Or if you have a cool garage you can keep them here.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 5, 2015)

The average low for Jan is 10 oF... 

My thinking was putting it some place sheltered from the wind and then burying it in leaves (still in the pot) to prevent freezing... but then there is no light and that isn't a good idea either...

If I bring it indoors it would be in a south facing window.

I suppose the other idea is to leave it outside, watch the weather and when the temperature is threatening to drip below 15 oF, bring it inside or into the garage (which also has a south facing window) or something.

I would like to expand the bonsai collection next year with a maple. I can't keep bringing the trees indoors... I'm going to run out of space!


----------



## abax (Oct 6, 2015)

A friend at New England Bonsai told me to take the evergreen bonsai out of the pot and plant in good soil 
and mulch with pine needles in a reasonably protected
area with some direct sun in winter. Come spring and
new growth just pop it out of the ground and repot. The
evergreen bonsai are not particularly sensitive to cold if
mulched well and protected from howling wind.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 6, 2015)

Bonsai trees need cold winter ( unless you are trying tropical trees lol) but the roots must be protected in the winter where winter gets freezing cold. 

The ideal ( people I saw in Korea) would be to have unheated cold room that gets plenty of light during the winter. 
You leave the window cracked open so as not to raise the day time temperature. 
Hence, it was always a very rich people's hobby over there.
Many people grow without this luxury but then warm where really ruins the trees health and/or shape, thus they can never compete with other well grown. 

I guess burying the whole pot can be an option. 
Most bonsai growers don't like this because they care so much about how the roots and soil surface looks. You can gently rub off in the spring I guess.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks for the ideas. Planting the tree in the soil might be an option. I must check if I can open the garage window a little. The garage never gets below 15 F. I assume there is no watering...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 7, 2015)

You want to water during the winter, of course.
Otherwise, you will end up with a dead tree.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Oct 7, 2015)

OK, then assume only when the temperature is above freezing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 7, 2015)

I didn't know of any bonsai grower in South Korea who left their "treasure" outside in the winter. It gets freezing cold!
They all have unheated grow room where they keep it cold, as close to as the out side temperature, but protect them from frosting and harsh cold wind which can severely damage or even kill the roots, and thus the entire plant.

They would water in the morning of sunny days.
I don't know how often, but obviously, not too often.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 7, 2015)

If you can construct a cold frame partially below ground, that is excellent for winterizing bonsai. My dad and I did that in NY back when I was a kid.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 7, 2015)

That is a great idea too! well, if your house structure and yard allow you to do that. lol

Horticulture books I used to read talk about how wintering tender perennials like geranium in a cold frame. 
I always lived in a city apartment since I turned 7, so it always made me angry that I could not have that option. lol


----------

